# Walk behind tractor model 292....



## Diy mechanic mike (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello i came across a deal on this chunk of iron in my area and couldnt pass it up. It didnt have an engine on it but everything was there but the engine which i plan to put a brand new 5hp honda engine on it.(like the mobile hand truck air compressors have). Anyway i was wondering if i could get any manuals for it and maybe some paperwork on the different implements for them as well. I ended up getting 9 different attachments, a spare set of rims, and wheel weights. And the machine has rims and a different style of wheel weight mounted to it. I was planning to make something like this with an old tiller but seen this and couldnt resist opening the wallet. But it will get lots of use once i put a motor on it. But ill post some pics to hopefully help identify it better.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jun 7, 2019)

Here is a decent photo of the machine.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jun 7, 2019)

Here is a photo of the tag on the side.


----------



## blades (Jun 9, 2019)

Montgomery Wards or Sears-- oem Gravely- Gilson - Simplicity, all 3 supplied MW. Had a 8hp one from Simplicity early 60's, made a sulky for it and pulled a 5 gang reel mower set up with it behind the sulky, plow & tiller made a set of chains for the winter plowing. Mine had a h/l range and I can't remeber the # of forward gears x 2 for h/l box. I slipped one day backing up while plowing snow -got pinned to a 6' snow bank took awhile before I managed to dis-engage he belt tension lever my arms were pined inside the handle bars. heavy clothes made getting my knee up high enough to knock the lever difficult. Likely looked very comical although I wasn't amused.


----------



## milkman (Jun 9, 2019)

Diy mechanic mike said:


> Here is a decent photo of the machine.



Good candidate for a 6hp Predator engine, $99.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks like an old Planet Jr.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jun 20, 2019)

Found more info on it, its a david bradley "super power". @blades i dont have reverse on mine so i shouldnt ever get pinned like you described... sounds like a funny situation if you were watching, but frightening if you were alone and nobody around cuz you could have froze to the snow bank. But i guess if cryogenics is a real thing you couldve just been rethawed out centuries later lol. But anyone know of a site with lots of info on these machines?

Thanks mike


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 3, 2019)

Some of these had the old Lawson gear reduction engines with multiple pulleys to adjust the speed.


----------



## blades (Aug 3, 2019)

Some like the gravely had a gear reduction in the wheels


----------

